# Bleeding but HCG is still rising...UPDATE :-)



## mrskaine

Hello ladies

I am really confused and very worried. Need to know if anyone has experienced what I've just been through to get some positive vibes 

I got my BFP on 25/08/10 - that same day in the evening I started to get some really bad cramps with a burning feeling in the uterus. I was a little worried at the time but just put it down to pregnancy twinges and baby probably starting to stretch. A few hours later I started spotting. The following morning 26/08/10 the spotting had turned to red/pinkish blood and bad cramping. I called the hospital and asked them to take my Beta Hcg just to make sure the pregnancy was viable. My first HCG was 220 on 16dpo. The hospital advised to take another blood test 2 days later.

Yesterday, I bleed loads more and it continued heavy all day with clots. I stayed off work, convinced I was miscarrying as I had a miscarriage in April, it just felt the same. Told DH it was over and cried all day/evening, was so upset.

Then I went to the hospital today, and they told me my Beta HCG was 640 . How can that be when I bleed so much yesterday and even passed a clot which I think was the embryo. I've even been cramping today but it has calmed down now and the blood flow is much less but still bright red when I wipe on a tissue. Hospital just said the Beta has more than doubled so it is a viable pregnancy - have to go back on Monday to confirm HCG again.

I'm going crazy here, don't know what to think - is there a baby still there or not. Has this happened to anyone. Do you think it could have been a twin that passed on friday and the other embryo (I had 2 transferred) is still in the uterus growing? Could it really survive with all that cramping and blood loss???


----------



## Canadianmom4

I'm sorry you're going through this, but I didn't want to read and just leave. My thoughts are with you, but I can't help you. I hope there is someone out there that can give you a little insight on what might be going on. Keep your chin up, and don't give up. *hugs*


----------



## crazy mummy

I didn't want to read and run, I don't really know hun quite a few people bleed in early pregnancy and stay pregnant if your HCG levels are still going up thats a good sign, I hope someone has better advice for you good luck


----------



## Waiting2bMommy

Hey hun, I had the same type bleeding early on also but my HCG rose so they put me on progesterone to make sure my cervix stayed close and since then have had no problems. Some people just have unexplained bleeding or a last period type to get rid of the stuff for a pregnancy. :hugs:


----------



## mrskaine

Thanks ladies for your quick responses - suppose I will know more when I go on Monday for my next HCG. If it rises I will demand an ultrascan to see if they can see a sac as I will be 5wks so they should be able to see something.

Thanks again xxxxxx


----------



## KiraLeigh

Hello hunny, I had this, I bled with pain and passed clots but was convinced I had miscarried, 2 weeks later and still having symptoms I was tested again and my HCG had gone up. I bled again and still my levels rose. However my levels then started to dip and rise, dip and rise so they told me I must have left over tissue in either my uterus or tube. I was given a shot of Methotrexate. 

This went on for a month and was absolute torture so please don't put it off, demand an intervaginal scan!


----------



## Ang3l

Im really sorry as I don't really have any good advice to give. Maybe it could have been a twin that passed and maybe that explains the rising HCG, if not maybe like another user said, it may be left over tissue that might cause the rise. If I were you I would request an internal scan to check just what is going on and check for an ectopic pregnancy too. 

Good luck and I hope everything turns out alright.


----------



## mrskaine

Thanks for all your responses.

Just a quick update ladies, I had another beta test today - it was 640 on Saturday, now it is 1370 so it has doubled in 2 days but I am still bleeding heavy and clots plus passed liver type tissue this afternoon (sorry for TMI).

Anyway, they wouldn't give me a scan but have booked me in for Thursday.......how will I last until then!!!!!!!


----------



## Canadianmom4

I hope you get some answers soon! I'm surprised they aren't doing a scan sooner. Just put your feet up and try and relax. Hang in there.


----------



## mrskaine

I think I might go to the EPU tomorrow and asked them to do a scan. They can't turn me away, I'm bleeding with clots so they should see me. Right, that's it. I'm going tomorrow, enough is a enough. Too scary with all the blood - I'd rather know either way so I get on with my life!


----------



## camishantel

honey you are in my thoughts... but since levels are going up does sound promising... there is sometimes a like area of bleeding outside the uterus so maybe that is what is happening to you and in most cases that is not harmful to baby just scary as hell to us moma's


----------



## mrskaine

Thanks hun, I haven't heard about that before, how does the bleeding start outside the uterus? Will google now.


----------



## mislaww

good luck - I don't know what's happening but your hcg is indeed rising very nicely. Maybe it's the other implant, or maybe an ovarian cyst? FX for you.


----------



## camishantel

I don't remember exactly what it is called... sorry... I know I have read about it on here before something like subchronic hemorrage or something sorry don't really remember also cyst can cause it as well+


----------



## bernina

It is possible to have quite heavy bleeds from the part of the uterus that the baby is not currently residing in. On my last u/s the dr found a pocket of old blood away from where the baby is. In my case the spotting has been brown, although it did start off with a half day of very dark red. I started just before 6 weeks and it continues to this day. I even had a few days where a pad was needed and there were brown stringy bits in it, I assume that was part of the lining. In my case I was on fertility treatment prior to getting pregnant and it caused my lining to be a bit too thick. So I'm probably just shedding the excess. Dr didn't seem concerned, but of course he is keeping a close eye on it.

I know my bleed hasn't been as heavy as yours, but I have read on here of women having bleeds pretty much as strong as their regular periods, and continued on with a healthy pregnancy.

Best of luck to you and I hope you get some answers very soon.


----------



## MissFox

Good luck! I hope you continue to get good news. My SIL had a "normal period" for the first 5 months she was pregnant with her now 6 year old. Her sister is also having something similar. It is possible to have vaginal bleeding and still have a healthy baby. 
I hope that your next appointment and scan show great news of a healthy bubs.


----------



## mrskaine

Some good news ladies, the bleeding has slowed down, :thumbup:no cramps for the last 3 days now :happydance: and my HCG went up from 1314 (Mon) to 2284 (Wed) :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: - didn't exactly double but I think when the numbers get above 1000 they take 72 hours to double so I'm not that concerned.

Also went for my early scan at the clinic this morning, they ruled out ectopic because they were able to see the sac and yolk in the uterus - Yay:happydance::happydance::happydance: - have to go back next Wed for another scan, hopefully will get to see the HB.

Thanks everyone for your advice and positive vibes - I wouldn't have got through the last few days without your support. Big hugs to all :hugs:


----------



## mrskaine

Also the clinic said I was 5+1 weeks pregnant so not as far gone as I originally thought :dohh:


----------



## camishantel

yay congrats... :dust:


----------



## MissFox

Congrats!!


----------



## mummyconfused

wow i read this thinking the worst!!!!!

im so happy for you hun... You have one sticky bean there babe!!!!

Ahhhh that made me cry :) Sooooooo happy for you and bubs :hugs:


----------



## mummyconfused

ps, i went through the same thing when i was 4wks... They called it fanishing twin syndrom.... it started as twins and one passed.. very common


----------



## aragornlover8

That's great news hun! I hope the good news just keeps on coming! :hugs:


----------



## mummy2be123

yay congrats thats great news xxxxxxx


----------



## Atom

Hi mrskaine,
I think I'm going through a similar experience as you posted on this thread. Your last post was in 2010 , id love to know if all went well after that? My hcg is rising and I'm bleeding with cramping, doctors couldn't say much but to wait n see. Did it turn out good for you eventually ?
Hoping to hear more good from you.
Thank you.


----------



## MissFox

Yea, really old thread :)
I have a friend who has had a hematoma with both pregnancies. She has an almost 2 yr old and is due in 8 weeks. Have they don't an ultrasound to see f they can see a bleed?


----------



## fandabby

Hi, I bled like a period with cramping first trimester, kept thinking the worse. Turned out fine for us. Bleeding didnt stop until 2nd trimester, was very stressful. 

Hope it works out for you. Good luck.


----------



## Atom

Wow ! i'm so glad to see 2 replies to my post.Thank you ladies!You give me some hope!

Yes, they did an ultra sound. She said lining looks thick but it was too early to see anything cuz I am only 5 weeks. The nurse said they saw a tiny sac [not sure cuz doc didn't say it].


----------



## sabrinanch

Hi @mrskaine, I know it's been many years since your post. I am going through the same EXACT thing and it's my first pregnancy and I am at the exact same point as when you stopped updating in this forum. I am very confused and Dr's won't give me clues. Can you PLEASE update as to what happened to you? I would SINCERELY appreciate knowing if you carried the pregnancy to term or if you ended up ectopic or miscarriage. It would really mean a lot to me. Thank you so very much in advance.
Sabrina


----------



## sabrinanch

Hi @Atom, I know it's been a while since your post. I am going through the same EXACT thing and it's my first pregnancy and I am at the exact same point as when you stopped updating in this forum. I am very confused and Dr's won't give me clues. Can you PLEASE update as to what happened to you? I would SINCERELY appreciate knowing if you carried the pregnancy to term or if you ended up ectopic or miscarriage. It would really mean a lot to me. Thank you so very much in advance.


----------

